# New APC UPS didn't even give a back up of 2 seconds



## ssb1551 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I just upgraded most of the components of my PC. I got a new motherboard - MSI 970A-G43, 2 new Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz RAM modules, a Kingston UV400 240GB SSD, a Cooler Master Hyper 103 CPU Cooler, a SEASONIC S12II 620W SMPS, Antec GX505 cabinet. Other than these new components I have an Athlon II X4 635, 2 1TB Seagate Baracuda HDDs, an LG ODD and a XFX HD4650 GPU.

I also bought a new APC 600VA BX600CI UPS. Today when the power went off the UPS didnt even give a back up of 2 seconds. Is the UPS under powered for the load? Even if it is shouldn't it at least give me a back up of 30-40 seconds?

I have already logged a complaint with the APC Customer Care.

Anything else I should do?

Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just upgraded most of the components of my PC. I got a new motherboard - MSI 970A-G43, 2 new Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz RAM modules, a Kingston UV400 240GB SSD, a Cooler Master Hyper 103 CPU Cooler, a SEASONIC S12II 620W SMPS, Antec GX505 cabinet. Other than these new components I have an Athlon II X4 635, 2 1TB Seagate Baracuda HDDs, an LG ODD and a XFX HD4650 GPU.
> 
> ...



Have you Overclocked your Processor, If so how much?
Or else according to your config your load wattage is as follows:

*s31.postimg.org/5qazih0ln/screenshot_outervision_com_2016_07_27_22_29_22.png

AMD Athlon II X4 635 AMD Radeon HD 4650  - OuterVision PSU Calculato
Take another 30w for your monitor into consideration. That comes to 285w load wattage.

On the back of the 600VA UPS there are surge ports as well as normal ports. Did you connect to normal ports. Check once.

APC 600VA UPS will support upto 360w of load.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 27, 2016)

No, I haven't overclocked the CPU. Yes the one I have BX600C-IN also can support upto 360W. I am not sure which socket is the surge protector as the manual provided has little to no information. I'll check on the APC website or Google and update.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 28, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> No, I haven't overclocked the CPU. Yes the one I have BX600C-IN also can support upto 360W. I am not sure which socket is the surge protector as the manual provided has little to no information. I'll check on the APC website or Google and update.



my APC 1.1kVA UPS does have the label of 'back-up' & 'surge protection' on the back of the body, besides the respective ports.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 28, 2016)

Unfortunately the model I have doesn't have such specifications on the sockets. I checked Google for the same as well as APC's website, but couldn't find any such information.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2016)

I think Op's PSu is not compatible with the UPS. 
 [MENTION=98840]ssb1551[/MENTION] - if possible test the UPS with your friends pc provided it does not have seasonic smps.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok, I'll check on Saturday with my roomy's system. He uses a Corsair CX 430.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 13, 2016)

^^ Update : I bought a Zotac GTX 1060 AMP and plugged in my rig. The same thing happened twice and then the guy from APC came and replaced with a new unit. I got the new unit couple of days back. Today again when power went off the computer shut down immediately while I was playing Assassin's Creed II. Lost my game data too.  My roomy has APC Back-UPS RS 600. I plugged in his UPS with my system. I started my game. I let the game run for 5-10 minutes. Then I switched off the power switch. The UPS gave me a good almost 10 minutes of back and probably would have given another few minutes but since its a new GTX 1060 I switched on the power switch.

Now I requested my roomy to use my UPS (BX600CI) with his system. His computer has an AMD APU, 4GB DDR3 1600MHz, 1 HDD, 1 SSD, Corsair CX 400, a giant 42" LG TV, the WiFi router connection and a Yamaha Audio Amplifier. With all that we put his system on load by playing music, movie files that have 5 and 7 channel sound, movie files with HEVC encoding, changed the brightness level of the TV. The UPS gave back up for good 10 minutes or so - enough to shut down the system.

I am at my wit's end. UPS seems to be fine as my roomy put a higher load on the UPS than my system could. I have bought a Corsair CX 500M for another i5 based rig that I am about to build. Can it the incompatibility issue between SMPS and UPS? I have never heard of such a thing. Or may be SEASONIC S12II 620W is an overkill for my rig. Can it be that the 620W SMPS draws a lotta power? Any thoughts people?


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2016)

well a SMPS expects pure sinwave electrical flow .. but most of the normal ups on market is based delivers square wave. Now every SMPS can not tolerate the change in wave in case of a electrical outage. Even if the SMPS has the capability / compatibility to work with non pure sinwave UPSes it's better to shutdown the pc as quickly you can once the UPS is in battery power mode as in battery mode UPS delivers square wave or simulated sin wave to SMPS which is not a very good thing for SMPS with active pfc.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 17, 2016)

^^ True. But when the power goes off one at least needs 2-3 minutes to shut down the system after saving their work, isn't it? This crappy BX600CI doesn't even give 2 secs to switch from game to Windows desktop in order to shut down.

Anyways I bought another UPS - APC BE800VA. So far power went off once after I bought the new one on Saturday & that too while I was playing ACII. I could save the game and exit outta it. Then shut down my system.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2016)

Update : The APC BE800VA works great. Gave me a good enough back up to shut down the system while gaming. Nothing changed on the system side so the fault is at the UPS side which my roomy & I had already deduced. The BX600CI series is crappy. 600VA UPS of Intex is better than that.

Also on another note I built another rig based on i5 6500, 16GB DDR4 2133MHz HyperX Fury RAM (plan to get another 16GB module to make it 32GB by the end of this month or 1st Sep when I get the salary ), Sandisk 240GB SSD PLUS, Seagate Baracuda 2TB HDD (plan to get another either a Seagate Baracuda 3TB or WD Caviar Black 2TB), same GPU (Zotac GTX 1060 AMP although still pondering to get Gainward GTX 1070 for the i5 rig). Got the Cooler Master Hyper 212x for the cooling option (Installing the cooler was a frigging B**CH).


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2016)

Using an year old BX600CI-IN model. Giving good backup till now with a corsair PSU.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2016)

Then I guess the UPS isn't compatible with the Seasonic S12II 620W. What other reasons can be there?


----------



## r2d3 (Aug 31, 2016)

this question is off-topic .. which cable are you using to connect seasonic psu to apc ups? can you please let me know the exact standard of the cable you are using? i searched for long time but i couldnt find a conclusion. i bought seasonic s12ii 430w psu but i`m confused whether i can use a 5a 3 pin cable. please help me out.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok, thats a good question. I think you might have caught the culprit. I have used a spare frontech cable which I had from an external casing for a HDD. I forgot the reason why I couldn't use Seasonic's cable. I will do that tomorrow or over the weekend - probably over the weekend as I am currently using my primary rig based on i5 6500. I'll definitely update on Saturday or Sunday. But will the cable make much of a difference? Since the PC does power up when there is mains power. PC is connected to the UPS. Only when the power goes off is the situation when the PC shuts down immediately.


----------



## r2d3 (Aug 31, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Ok, thats a good question. I think you might have caught the culprit. I have used a spare frontech cable which I had from an external casing for a HDD. I forgot the reason why I couldn't use Seasonic's cable. I will do that tomorrow or over the weekend - probably over the weekend as I am currently using my primary rig based on i5 6500. I'll definitely update on Saturday or Sunday. But will the cable make much of a difference? Since the PC does power up when there is mains power. PC is connected to the UPS. Only when the power goes off is the situation when the PC shuts down immediately.



actually , i asked that question for myself. i bought the psu but seasonic power cable has only 2 pins which can cause grounding issues. i  need to know whether using a 3pin cable is actually working. (no room for assumption around psu). one more thing is whether to use 5a 3pin or 15a 3pin cable. i have apc ups which says 6a on output but it does not support 15a 3pin cables because they are physically large in size.

seasonic psu has 7a printed on one side. i dont understand if "it strictly wants 7a" or "it can handle upto 7a current".


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 31, 2016)

^^ Hey you reminded me of the reason I didn't use the cable that came with Seasonic PSU - there were 2 pins on the cable and I had the exact same question. Shouldn't there be a 3rd pin for the Ground? Thats why I used the spare cable from the HDD casing. I think I will have to buy a PSU cable with 3 pins and of a better quality than Frontech.


----------



## r2d3 (Aug 31, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Hey you reminded me of the reason I didn't use the cable that came with Seasonic PSU - there were 2 pins on the cable and I had the exact same question. Shouldn't there be a 3rd pin for the Ground? Thats why I used the spare cable from the HDD casing. I think I will have to buy a PSU cable with 3 pins and of a better quality than Frontech.



hey .. can you check and tell ampere value on the cable being used for seasonic psu?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok, lemme get back home and I'll update.


----------



## r2d3 (Aug 31, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Ok, lemme get back home and I'll update.



thank you very much .. i can finally get psu to work


----------



## r2d3 (Sep 2, 2016)

hey ssb1551, can you update today?


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2016)

use 3 pin power cable with PSU. 5 amp / 15 amp does not matter unless you are planning to draw more than 1200W from wall socket.

2 pin cable provided with psu is for UK and some other countries wall socket - wall sockets with built in header for earthing / grounding.


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2016)

topgear said:


> 2 pin cable provided with psu is for UK and some other countries wall socket - wall sockets with built in header for earthing / grounding.


They know that, right? India do have that third pin. Why they supply a 2 pin cable which is of no use to us? I had to use my old cable because of this two pin issue.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 4, 2016)

^^ Same question. If they sell the product in India they already know that we need 3 pin power cables. Then why 2 pins in the PSU? Anyways I plugged in the 2 pin power cable to new UPS (APC BR1000G-IN) as 3 pin spare cables from Seasonic aint available in SP Road, Bangalore (checked a lotta shops today including the big names likes Golcha & Ankit) & no issues so far but still I dont get the confidence as when I switch on my Skylake i5 6500 rig with Corsair CX500M. I gotta be careful when buying Seasonic PSUs in the future. Not only I - all Indians.


----------

